# Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte



## Dorschi (2. Februar 2006)

Da ich mich zum Jahreswechsel in meinem gelobten Land aufgehalten habe (Neuseeland) und wir beim Tauchen relativ häufig Jakobsmuscheln ( oder auch Scallops in Englisch)  gesammelt haben, hier mal für Euch ein paar Bilder. Diese sollen kurz veranschaulichen, wie man eine Jakobsmuschel richtig ausnimmt und zum Essen präpariert. Man kann ja auch hierzulande im gutsortierten Fischhandel frische Jakobsmuscheln kaufen oder landet vielleicht mal in einem Lande, wo diese vorkommen und kann so seine Mitreisenden beeindrucken.  
So erst mal ein Bild mit dem Objekt der Begierde

http://img426.*ih.us/img426/2775/scallops5ie.jpg

Es ist sehr wichtig, daß man seine Hände beim Öffnen der Muscheln schützt und ein dünnes scharfes Messer benutzt, um an der richtigen Stelle zwischen die bei frischen Muscheln fest verschlossenen Muschelschalen zu fahren. An anderen Stellen, als gezeigt wird das ganze schnell zum Hazardspiel!
Dann schneidet man möglichst nahe an der oberen, flachen Schale den Schließmuskel (der Muschel! #d) durch.

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/7237/scallops26cf.jpg


Dann klappt man die Muschelschalen ganz leicht und einfach auseinander.Was sich im Inneren der Muschel befindet sieht so aus


http://img135.*ih.us/img135/3023/scallops38ej.jpg


Nun nimmt man ein ganz normales Messer aus dem Besteck und löst den Schließmuskel der Muschel aus dem unteren runden Teil der Muschelschale.


http://img137.*ih.us/img137/2365/scallops45du.jpg


Nun kann man das gesamte Muschelfleisch aus der Schale entnehmen.


http://img137.*ih.us/img137/5031/scallops58ju.jpg


Wichtig! Nun vorsichtig den Magen, Darm und die Reusenkiemen der Muschel entfernen.
Dazu braucht man ein geschicktes Händchen und kein Messer! Ist eine etwas glibberige Angelegenheit, aber spätestens nach der 3. Muschel hab t Ihr´s drauf. Nur die orangefarbenen Eier und der große weiße Schließmuskel der Muschel sind essbar.


http://img137.*ih.us/img137/4244/scallops68ec.jpg


Der Rest links im Bild ist ein Spitzen- Lockmittel für Red Snapper! Also nicht wegwerfen, einfrieren und beim nächsten Angeln als Lockfutter nehmen! 

Die leckeren nun fertig präparierten Muscheln lassen sich vielfältig zubereiten.


http://img415.*ih.us/img415/7927/scallops74tl.jpg



Die einfachste Methode ist, die Muscheln wieder in ihre Schalen zurücklegen, mit einem Schuß Kognak, Knoblauchbutter Zitrone und Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken und einfach neben die Steaks auf den Grill stellen.
Die Muscheln  werden dann in ihren Schalen eingach gegart! MMMMMMMMMmm lecker.
Eine andere sehr gute Methode seht Ihr hier :


http://img76.*ih.us/img76/4435/scallops83gp.jpg


Dazu ein leckeres Macs Gold eisgekühlt und der Abend ist gelaufen.
Essen ist ja bekanntlich der Sex des  Alters 

Wohl bekomms und













Ich will zurüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüück!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Und ich will das als Artikel fürs Magazin))
Bitte Text als Worddokument und Bilder extra schicken an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Sehr schöne Beschreibung. Ich wusste es bis ebend nicht genau wie man Jakobsmuscheln säubert. 
Das mit dem Grill, Jakobsmuschel in der Schale mit Kräuterbutter werde ich auf alle Fälle mal testen. 

Ich liebe Meeresfrüchte :l


----------



## Hummer (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Danke für Deine bebilderte Anleitung! Genial! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Dorschi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Die entleerten Muschelschalen lassen sich dann auch gut als Aschenbecher mißbrauchen, aber wir gewöhnen uns ja allen bald das Rauchen ab stimmts?


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Zum Glück bin ich NICHT RAUCHER :q |stolz:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

 Ich will auch haben :k :k :k :k 

j.Breithardt


----------



## Locke (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

@Dorschi
#6  astrein!
Die sind sooo lecker!

Habe in Kanada die Möglichkeit gehabt, die Scallops zu essen. Sowohl "pur" in der Pfanne gebraten, als auch beim "Imbiss" fritiert.
Fritiert sind die nicht zu geniessen, bischen pampig, ABER in der Pfanne...hmmmmmm.....

Danke für den bebilderten Bericht.
Gruss Locke


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Sabber!!!!! jetzt ist die ganze Tastatur wieder voll gegaffert!!!
Tut das Not????
Echt geil!


----------



## Ansgar (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Dorschi - wusste garnicht, dass Du mal wieder hier unten warst?

Ja Scallops sind schon echt lecker - allerdings mag ich persoenlich die orangefarbenen Eier nicht. Ich mag nur den weissen von Dir hervorgehobenen Bereich. Und meiner Meinung nach sind Scallops am besten wenn man sie nur ganz kurz braet. Einfach in die heisse Pfanne und auf beiden Seiten ganz kurz braten - bis sie sich von glasig glibberig auf weiss/fester veraendert haben (ca. 5 - 10 Sekunden). Super lecker als Appetitanreger - dann ein MahiMahi Steak, dann ist die Welt in Ordnung )

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: kriegt man in Dtland die Jakobsmuscheln denn auch relativ frisch? Kommen dann aus Frankreich, oder?


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Jupp aus der Bretagne oder restliche Atlantikküste!
Sind aber dann unmäßig teurer, als wenn man sie beim Spaßtauchen nebenbei einsammelt


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Morgen Dorschi 

Crazy Story .. aber als ich die Dinger mal versucht habe, kams mir gleich hoch 
Bekomme die partout nicht runter !

Aber das mindert Deinen schönen Bericht um KEIN Haar 

mfg
basti


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Tja Meridian sind halt eine Menge Proteine und Cholesterin drin. Da braucht man schon eine gute Beilage! Sei es nun in fester oder flüssiger Form.
In den localen Fish and Ships- Takeaways gibt es auch Scallops fritiert, aber das ist echt nicht mein Fall. Dann schon lieber den fangfrischen Fisch aus der Zeitung essen und dazu Fritten oder Fried Kumara (Süßkartoffeln) Yummy (heißt übrigens lecker im Kiwislang!)


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Sauber Dorschi 

Ich hab bislang noch nie wissentlich Muscheln gegessen, aber so grausam sehen die auf deinen Fotos gar nicht aus #6


----------



## ralle (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Muschelessen in Norge gehört zum Pflichtprogramm 

Miesmuscheln sowieso und dann Herzmuschel,Kammuschel und Austern !

alle natürlich selbst gesammelt und geputzt

Die Austern haben wir auch geöffnet mit Zitronensaft und einer Soße (weiß aber nicht genau die Zusammensetzung) befüllt - Alufolie drüber und dann ca. 5min. in den Backofen --- mmmhhh


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Die großen Grünlippmuscheln, Verwandte unserer Miesmuscheln, kommen in Neuseeland auch vor. Genau wie Pippis und Tuatuas gehören sie in Neuseeland  zum Speisezettel. Sind bloß alle 3 etwas sandig und müssen gut gewässert werden. Tuatuas kann man gut an den Sandstränden mit Schnorchel und Maske erwischen, Austern findet man an jedem guten Riff in der Gezeitenzone. Also was ich dort so nebenbei verdrückt habe, währe in einem guten Feinschmeckerrestaurant in Deutschland die ganze Reise wert gewesen. 
Neuseeland ist schon ein Geheimtipp für Meeresfrüchteliebhaber!
Ich sage neben den Muscheln und Fischen nur Stichwort Languste.
Wir haben an einem Abend auch Paua in Butter Sahne gebraten gegessen.
Paua sind Verwandte der Abalone und werden in Deutschland häufig zu Muschelschmuck verarbeitet. Bei Gelegenheit mache ich mal ein Foto von den Schalen.


----------



## vertikal (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Hi Dorschi,

danke für deinen tollen Bericht!
Bin zwar nicht *der  *Muscheleser, wahrscheinlich auch, weil ich bislang zu blöd war, mit den Dingern richtig umzugehen, aber das kann sich ja jetzt, nach deiner super bebilderten Anleitung vielleicht doch mal ändern.#6

Das macht jedenfalls Appetit auf mehr!


----------



## Dorschi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

@ Thomas Der Bericht steht natürlich zu Deiner vollen Verfügung!
Kannst Du Dir das nicht einfach herauskopieren?
Bin doch noch anm Basteln für den eigentlichen Neuseelandbericht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Text kann ich rauskopieren, die Fotos bräcuhte ich aber "originool", am besten als jpg. schicken.
Und den "eigentlichen Neusselandbericht" kannste auch gleich fürs Mag "vormerken" ))


----------



## Kurzer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Jakobsmuscheln zubereiten- Eine Bildergeschichte*

Oh man Dorschi mein Freund,

wenn ich das sehe läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen und ich fange an unkontrolliert zu sabbern ;-> Toller Bericht mit schönen Bildern!

Biene und ich haben es zu unserer Tradition gemacht am heiligen Abend Muscheln zu essen ;-> Die Tradition ist jetzt schon 2 Jahre alt ;->

Gruß nach Halle!!!


----------

